# Batman Begins: Ra's Al Ghul revealed!



## Klaus (Aug 4, 2004)

Played by Ken Watanabe (nominated for an Oscar as Best Supporting Actor for The Last Samurai), Ra's Al Ghul is the leader of an international society of assassins and is the main villain in the upcoming Batman Begins.


----------



## Guryaa Turtle Cat (Aug 4, 2004)

I just hope the villains don't get clad in neon again...   

But I'm definately interested in this movie. What's the ETA?


----------



## Klaus (Aug 4, 2004)

July 1st, 2005, iirc.


----------



## Green Knight (Aug 4, 2004)

From what I've heard, 



Spoiler



he's not Ra's. Possibly Ubu. Just a decoy for the real Ra's.


----------



## KenM (Aug 4, 2004)

Anyone know if Ra's Al Ghul's daughter is in the movie? I forgot the character name. If so, who is playing her?


----------



## buzzard (Aug 4, 2004)

The daughter's name is Talia. 

As for having news about the movie, heck, I get mine here. Don't ask me. 

buzzard


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 5, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Anyone know if Ra's Al Ghul's daughter is in the movie? I forgot the character name. If so, who is playing her?



Who would you like playing Talia?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 5, 2004)

Isn't that supposed to be Kate Holmes's character?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 5, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Isn't that supposed to be Kate Holmes's character?



 She's supposed to be playing a lawyer/love interest for Bruce, but OH MAN that would be a sweet twist.  And just like Ra's.  

 And she kinda looks like Talia too.


----------



## Green Knight (Aug 5, 2004)

Wasn't her name originally supposed to be Rachel Caspian? In which case, that'd make her the daughter of this guy. 






To bad they changed it, since I'd love to see the door open for the Reaper to make an appearance in a future movie.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 5, 2004)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> Wasn't her name originally supposed to be Rachel Caspian? In which case, that'd make her the daughter of this guy.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> To bad they changed it, since I'd love to see the door open for the Reaper to make an appearance in a future movie.




Not to completely hijack the thread, but while I enjoyed the story overall, I always had one _major_ problem with Batman: Year Two, one that really lowered my enjoyment of the whole thing.



Spoiler



I _hate_ that they turned Joe Chill into a bad ass. In B:Y2, he's a mob hitman, a good shot, and he's got ice-water in his veins. Hell, even when Batman/Bruce has got a gun to his head, there's no trace of fear; it's just "Do it if you've got the guts."

That's _not_ Joe Chill. Joe Chill was a coward, a punk street criminal, a nothing who freaked and ran after shooting two helpless pedestrians. He's a coward. That's the whole _point_ of Joe Chill, the fact that this mewling, useless little stain of a man was the one who brought about the Batman. It's the same reason I hate the fact that Tim Burton made the Joker-to-be the one who killed the Waynes in this first Batman movie. By giving Joe Chill any strength at all, it _seriously_ detracts from the character.

I'm sure some people won't see why I think this is a big deal, but to me, it turned an otherwise cool story into a disappointment. I've always loved the fate of Joe Chill as originally written in the comics decades ago--in which he finds out that Bruce Wayne is Batman, runs to a bunch of his criminal cohorts to tell them, and when they learn that he created Batman, they shoot him dead in retalliation for all the trouble Bats has caused. _That_ sort of fate is appropriate for Chill, not facing down Batman and getting shot from behind.

They gave Joe Chill a _spine_, made him more than a punk coward with a gun and sweaty palms, and that's damn near an unforgivable sin, IMO.



Sorry for the length.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 5, 2004)

Going to the bathroom must be a real adventure for that Reaper guy...


----------



## Chaos Drake (Aug 5, 2004)

Love Ken Watanabe. He's excellent in *Twilight Samurai*, which is miles better than *Last Samurai*.


----------



## Berandor (Aug 5, 2004)

I also think that 



Spoiler



Liam Neeson ist Ras, and Watanabe just a foil. And of course Katie Holmes is Talia


 

Of course, that could just be my imagination talking.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Going to the bathroom must be a real adventure for that Reaper guy...



 LOL, wondered the same thing with a quite similar villain in the Ghost comics. I think Ghost was actually mentioned to be wondering about that, too. Or was it "tying his shoes"?  

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 5, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I also think that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I believe Neeson is playing Henry Ducard, who is another established Batman
 mythos character. Of course, maybe Henry Ducard *is* Ras in this version.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 5, 2004)

Katie Holmes is playing a childhood friend of Bruce Wayne's.

Liam Neeson's character has been established in the comics as a renowned bounty hunter who taught Bruce the fine art of tracking someone who doesn't want to be found.

And for those wondering about that Batman: Year Two villain, those scythes are weapons he's holding, those are not actual hands.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 5, 2004)

I want this movie to be out sooner...


----------



## Green Knight (Aug 5, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> I believe Neeson is playing Henry Ducard, who is another established Batman
> mythos character. Of course, maybe Henry Ducard *is* Ras in this version.






Spoiler



Yeah, but according to some who claim to have read the script, he's just using a fake name. He's claiming to be Ducard, while saying that Watanabe's character is Ra's, all the while HE'S actually Ra's Al Ghul.


----------



## Datt (Aug 5, 2004)

According to imdb.com Katie Holmes is playing Rachel Dodson.


----------



## The Serge (Aug 5, 2004)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Not to completely hijack the thread, but while I enjoyed the story overall, I always had one _major_ problem with Batman: Year Two, one that really lowered my enjoyment of the whole thing.
> ....  Sorry for the length.



I think that most, if not all, of Year 2 was retconned with _The Long Halloween_ and that most, if not all, of Year 3 was retconned with _Dark Victory_.  Frankly, I though the entire story in Year 2 was lame as all Hell, so I wasn't weeping for the changes in continuity.


----------

